

Commit Message Generator - icodemyownshit
http://whatthecommit.com/

======
mrud
For git (should be easy transferable to other VCs): git commit -m "$(curl -s
<http://whatthecommit.com/> | awk '/<p>/ {sub("<p>", ""); print }')"

~~~
ngerakines
This works too: git commit -m "$(curl -s <http://whatthecommit.com/index.txt>)

------
pinksoda
I don't get it. Why would you want a fake commit message?

